# Molly eats too fast



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Have you tried a treat ball? My tpoo liked that, and my current mpoo, while not a foodie, enjoys the ball as well. They have to roll it around to actually get food out. 

I think Honey likes it as it stimulates her brain. Dusty was more interested in trying to get as much food out as possible lol..


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She might be better off on prepared raw or canned food. No risk of choking and less risk of vomiting.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Dechi, your apricot looks a lot like my Callie!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Javelin has gluttonous food gulping tendencies. I didn't bother buying a slow feeder bowl. I just took a small bowl and turned it upside in his bowl down before dishing his meal into it. I also took advantage of it as a training opportunity and make him wait to be released to eat and then interrupt him and have him take a little time out in the middle of the meal by having him do a sit or a down. If he is very hungry and really inhaling his food I stop him two or three times. He has to offer eye contact before he gets to go back to the food.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

My Boston Terrier was like that. I have a few ideas. Feed her frozen Kongs. Mix kibble and wet food into a paste, stuff it in a Kong. Put the Kong in the freezer. Put her in the crate with a Kongsicle. You want to eat, Molly, here you go. Should take about an hour. Squirt some cheese in a can on the frozen Kong to get her started. Oh, and cut the arm off an old sweatshirt to pop over her head to protect her ears.

If you're giving her a chew bone, get a bone that is the right size for a Labrador retriever. Can't help with the grass eating. Both of my dogs think they are goats.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, she did it again. I fed her small amounts for dinner and waited 1/2 hour. All ok, but then we gave them each a kong bone with 1/2 ziggy in each side of it (so she would not "moon eye" us while we ate. Molly is smart - figured out how to get it out in one piece, and of course, swallowed it in two pieces. Nothing like sitting down to dinner and watching her upchuck her whole meal in 3 places in the family room. She's 3 - and this has just started. I'm not sure why now and not in the past. Yet this morning, I fed her her morning kibble, one piece at a time - its been two hours - no re-introduction to the rug.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Regurgitating sometimes isn't


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

SusanG said:


> Dechi, your apricot looks a lot like my Callie!


Yes, he does, now that you mention it !


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Good article, thanks Twyla. Molly is regurgitating, not vomiting. (She only vomits occasionally in the morning or if she ate grass - as the article said - very different and easy to determine.) I hadn't thought of other causes. I gave her some coconut oil with her dinner the past few nights and thought that might be it and will eliminate that tonight. But its possible she could have something in her stomach I don't know about. I watch her like a hawk, but she could have ingested a piece of bully stick or whatever (although I monitor bully sticks and they get one for no more than 1/2 hour while we watch. I've pretty much ruled out some of the other things. This morning she kept down her kibble. If she does it again, a trip to the vet is the next step.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky eats slow and is also a picky eater whereas Kit eats fast and will eat anything. So far we had to get Kit a slow feeder. I am a fan of the slow eater because it is physically impossible for her to eat too quickly due to the design of the bowl.


----------

